# EN: would <verb> / used to <verb> - past habit



## Thibaultm

J'ai remarqué plusieurs fois que certains anglophones (je dirais plutot des americains) utilisaient le conditionnel pour raconter un récit au passé. "They would let us watch them" par exemple. 

J'aimerais savoir si j'ai mal compris ou si c'est vraiment utilisé par certaines personnes? 

Et quelles sont les nuances de cette utilisation?


----------



## donques

Would here is not used in the conditional _mood_. It is a quite acceptable way of expressing the imperfect _tense_. Same meaning as :"they used to let us watch them". It is used this way in England as in America.


----------



## marget

I agree with donques.  It is used to express habitual or repeated action in this context.


----------



## Kyo

Bonjour !

juste une question de grammaire, si le "would" de l'habitude passée n'est pas au mode conditionnel, alors à quel mode est-il ? Merci !


----------



## Aupick

Indicatif ?


----------



## jann

Kyo, si je vous comprends bien, il s'agit d'une phrase comme la suivante, qui se traduit avec l'imparfait :
_Every summer, they would go to the beach._
Chaque été, ils allaient à la plage.

Some grammarians might say that it is better to write, "Every summer, they used to go the beach," which is a clear example of the "habitual past tense" (indicative).  By extension, I suppose that "...they would go to the beach" could also be considered as the habitual past (indicative) ... although perhaps it is indeed a perversion of the conditional.  In short, for the French translation it's clear that you need the imparfait (indicatif) but I'm not sure how to classify the English construction...


----------



## eric2be

Bonjour,

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la différence entre  _*they used to think *_et _*they would think.*_

Je n'arrive pas à expliquer grammaticalement. Dans l'exercice que je citais il y a 2 jours ( At the beginning of the century, women *wore/ used to* _*wear/ would wear*_ extremely uncomfortable clothes), je "percevais" la différence légère mais j'aimerais avoir une vraie explication grammaticale.

Merci de votre aide sur un sujet assez complexe finalement.


----------



## cillou

hello eric2be

used to indique qu'une habitude, une routine n'a plus cours, a été perdue. 
I used to smoke signifie que vous êtes devenu non fumeur
i used to smoke in the morning signifie que vous ne fumez plus le matin

they used to think (sans contexte plus précis) signifie que leur opinion a probablement changé, maintenant ils pensent différemment

would exprime la répétition ou la constance
my grand father would smoke a cigar after dinner met l'accent sur le rituel, l'impression, l'image que le narrateur a gardée
(le grand père est peut être mort depuis et la routine n'existe plus mais ce n'est pas l'information que veut faire passer le narrateur)

si quelqu'un veut compléter...


----------



## floise

Eric2be,

Hi. I saw your post the other day and thought that the test was unnecessarily tricky.

Here is what the Collins Cobuild English Grammar book says about the difference between the use of 'used to' and 'would':

_"Used to_ is similar to _would_ when it is used to describe repeated actions in the past. However, unlike _would,_ _used to_ can also describe *past states and situations."
*
Examples given:

_I'm not quite as mad as I used to be.
Actresses used to be very reluctant to wear tight corsets._

(page 243 of the Collins Cobuild English Grammar Book)

floise


----------



## Outsider

eric2be said:


> Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la différence entre  _*they used to think *_et _*they would think.*_


Quelques fois, les deux peuvent avoir le même sens. Il faudrait avoir un contexte concret pour être plus précis.

Cependant, en général, _they used to think_ correspond à l'imparfait « ils pensaient », tandis que _they would think_ correspond au conditionnel, « ils penseraient ».


----------



## ascoltate

oui "they would think" peut parfois se traduire par "ils penseraient", mais aussi souvent il se traduit par l'imparfait...
Par contre, ce "would" a un sens de répétition qui n'est pas vraiment présent dans la phrase donnée au début. Pour moi, le "would" marche quand même, mais je garde l'image que les femmes enlevaient et se remettaient ces chaussures peu confortables et- entre-temps- se mettaient d'autres souliers plus comfortables--
mais c'est très subtile, et ça pourrait même être le cas que les femmes portaient des sandales à la maison, etc. ...


----------



## Avignonais

Moi, je suis d'accord avec l'avis de ascoltate. C'est la même impression que j'ai eu et que j'ai exprimé dans l'autre fil tout à l'heure. Comme a dit Outsider, ici, il nous faut une phrase pour pouvoir juger.


----------



## mchull

In this case "would" is simply a modal auxiliary verb. It is not the conditional.


----------



## doinel

Would est en effet un modal qui peut avoir une valeur fréquentative. Used to aussi bien sûr mais ce n'est pas un modal il ne fait qu'établir un constat sur des faits révolus. Avec would il y a un parti pris de l'énonciateur qui établit une caractéristique d'un personnage sur lequel est axé son récit. Imho 
Les deux se traduisent bien souvent par un simple imparfait.


----------

